# Pictures of Diablo



## Pygmys4me (Sep 22, 2009)

When I 1st got him @ 1 week old.. (born June 24th)









At the Begining of Aug. 

































Just Last Week... Boy has he grown... 

















Thats my baby!! I love him to pieces!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh boy what a doll -- so cute  

they grow up to fast though :sigh:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Super cute! What a darling boy, and looks like he has tons of fun.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What an adorable little guy!! I love the action shots!

Was wondering if he's been wethered yet? He looks to be growing the "bucky" forelock!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow he's spunky!


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

What a nice boy!! Cool dog too!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*He is soooooooooooo darn cute!*


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

How adorable! Great pictures
Suellen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...he sure has grown fast.....and... sure is springy...LOL.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Pygmys4me (Sep 22, 2009)

liz said:


> What an adorable little guy!! I love the action shots!
> 
> Was wondering if he's been wethered yet? He looks to be growing the "bucky" forelock!


Nope I havent made my mind up.. I am TRYING to decide if I want to breed La Manchas or Pygmys.. Im just not ready to weither him.. lol


----------



## Pygmys4me (Sep 22, 2009)

Victoria said:


> What a nice boy!! Cool dog too!


Thats my moms dog.. He is top dog in my moms house.. Diablo REALLY liked messing with him.. REALLLLLLY liked messing with him.. LOL


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That is so cute!! My goaties like to mess with our dogs too...It's adorable! He sure is a cute little fella.


----------

